
At meeting with Boeing, pilots fumed about being left in dark on 737 software - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-boeing-737-max-pilots-meeting-20190314-story.html
======
neonate
[https://outline.com/s4fsF8](https://outline.com/s4fsF8)

